
Ask HN: What is best application to monitor your personal productivity? - digleto
I&#x27;m interested in finding an application that monitors my day to day productivity at work. I am constrained to work done on my desktop.<p>Thanks!
======
neofrommatrix
I use a combination of RescueTime (for on computer tracking) and toggl for
offline tracking.

------
colin_
RescueTime is a great option

